# The Skoda Thread



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Jul 2021)

As @Drago has his Volvo thread, l thought l’d start this, as l’m sat here in our self-catering ‘cottage’ (stone terrace)

We’re in Felton, which is part-way between Morpeth & Alnwick 
It was on _The Great North Road_ & not bypassed until 1981!


‘Background’ aside

This is how many there are here
(the black Kodiaq is mine)






Plus;
Superb estate out of shot, to my left
2 x Yetis up the road

A house with a Rapid & Fabia in the yard

Skoda City!!!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Jul 2021)

As for ownership?

We had a ‘03’ plated Fabia estate (1.4mpi) that we bought new from DM Keith (Leeds)
That was a cracking little car, in terms of build quality & ‘feel’, far ahead of my mothers Corsa







I’m writing this on my iPhone, so only have this photo
It was taken not long after we moved, as the Mondeo was wifes company car (& my Discovery, of the time)
There’s a double garage & ‘workshop’ there now
(the garage was built with enough clearance so that my - desired - 101FC could be jacked up enough to remove wheels)

The brother-in-laws girlfriend (of the time) had a Polo, & the Fabia was on a par or better


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Jul 2021)

Quite a few of you will (possibly) know that l owned an Octavia for quite a while

Bought in March 2012, at about 6months old & with 7,000(ish) miles showing, it was a world apart from the hateful C-Max we owned (& l detested)

Later on, at about 90,000 miles it was remapped, from;
106BHP > 150BHP
180ib/ft > 240ib/ft

The BHP was of no consequence to me, but the increased torque was wonderful

I’m writing this on my iPhone, so don’t have many pictures of it
It was never garaged, this was taken after the insurance had been transferred over to the Kodiaq (so it had to be off the public road)






As for the MPG?
That improved with the remapping, it was a bad day,if l saw less than an average of 60MPG when refuelling (generally when it got to 1/2 full)

Come May, & _Senior Management_ started looking at camper-vans..
I suggested a VW T5, but prices support their popularity
Then it went to a caravan

Due to what she wanted (in terms of layout/4-berths), we needed a bigger/heavier car - to prevent _’The Tail Wagging The Dog Syndrome’_
G
After a couple of suggestions, we saw what l now own
Kodiaq SE
2.0Tdi (150BHP)
6-speed manual
4x4 (Haldex viscous)
5-seater (not 7)






It’s slightly longer, but a lot taller







The Octavia stays close, as daughters boyfriend bought it!

I can’t say, at moment, if l’ll own the Kodiaq for over 9 years though?!?


----------



## CentralCommuter (4 Jul 2021)

I’ve got a Skoda Superb Estate. Could fit a dead horse in it.


----------



## Randomnerd (4 Jul 2021)

Octavia VRS here. The proverbial off a shovel. When it runs. Currently laid up till I can earn more readies to feed it more parts.
Stupid white seats. Stupid white carpets. But goes like a train and is so comfortable.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Jul 2021)

CentralCommuter said:


> I’ve got a Skoda Superb Estate. Could fit a dead horse in it.


And that’s without putting the seats down!

My Kodiaq’ has similar internal dimensions, the rear footwells are huge, Coco The Clown would have room to spare

One of our Consultants has a Superb estate, he’s about 6’4” & can comfortably sit in the rear, with the drivers seat set for him

One curious thing with mine is, l presume it’s a feature of the 7-seaters that stayed in the 5-seaters
The rear seats slide forward, by about 9 inches!!!
Probably to allow access to the 3rd row?
Oh!, & they have 2 back-rest positions


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Jul 2021)

Randomnerd said:


> Octavia VRS here. The proverbial off a shovel. When it runs. Currently laid up till I can earn more readies to feed it more parts.
> Stupid white seats. Stupid white carpets. But goes like a train and is so comfortable.




When my Octavia was remapped, it was equal on BHP to the original vRS


----------



## figbat (4 Jul 2021)

We had a Yeti for 5 years - great car, so good we bought it at the end of the PCP. Now moved on but remembered with fondness. It was possibly the first bronze one in the UK, and they remained fairly rare.


----------



## Profpointy (4 Jul 2021)

I had two Octavia VRSs in succession. The first one was petrol, then 2nd one diesel. The diesel one seemed a bit slower that in should have been on paper, and lacked the low speed oomph of supposedly less powerful TD pugs I'd driven but it was still OK. Broke down a couple of times in its 4th year after maybe 120,000 miles - all the fairy lights came on, limp mode for a mile, then dead. I don't think it was anything major (company car so not my problem) but still went home on a lorry. It's the same engine as the VWs and Audi. He turbo petrol I had before it was excellent, albeit that was a 3 year 100,000 miles before it went back. Neither was quite as nice as Audi or or VW equivalents, but I was able to get the Skoda in the "band below" on the company scheme, and I preferred cash in pocket in exchange for nearly as good

Back in the olden days a mate had one of the old proper rear-engined Skodas and it was built like a tank. It had a gearbox fault where only 2nd and 4th gears worked, so he had to slip the clutch to get started in 2nd, then rev the bollocks off it before jumping into top gear. I dare say it could have been fixed rather than it being per se a bad car. He was too tight/skint to sort it out and perhaps a bit of inverted snobbery of being able to drive it like it was. We all ran old bangers back then. Incidentally the same model was very successful in rallying, perhaps in part due to the tank-like solidity


----------



## Reynard (4 Jul 2021)

Mmmmm, well I've had three. Can't knock 'em, great little cars, well built and fun to drive. They look unassuming, but let's just say I've left egg on the face of people in more poncy chariots. And they're very Tardis-like inside, whether that's the hatch or the estate.

L-plate Favorit Black Line
T-plate Felicia 1.6 GLXi

And the current steed chez Casa Reynard...

A 52-plate Fabia 1.4 Classic estate.


----------



## CentralCommuter (4 Jul 2021)

I actually forgot, my first car was a Skoda Favorit I got for £500 … like this one. Loved that car!


----------



## Domus (4 Jul 2021)

Mine is an Octavia vRS estate in Race Blue, senior management's is a 1.0 Fabia in Red. Both petrol, both DSG. Senior management has suffered two broken hips and finds clutch pedals difficult. Both cars faultless and both quick.


----------



## FrankCrank (5 Jul 2021)

So, are you saying a Skoda with a sunroof is no longer referred to as a skip, or a twin exhaust one as a wheelbarrow?


----------



## vickster (5 Jul 2021)

62 plate Fabia VRS estate in green, still sub 30k miles. 7 speed DSG gearbox, 180bhp from a 1.4tsi engine thanks to turbo and supercharger 
Needed a rather costly new water pump last month but has cost me v little otherwise


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Jul 2021)

FrankCrank said:


> So, are you saying a Skoda with a sunroof is no longer referred to as a skip, or a twin exhaust one as a wheelbarrow?



Correct!
Unless you want to refer to VWs, SEATs, Audis, as the same?
Or even Bugatti’s?

The, above mentioned, Ford C-Max was deliberately left as a skip on several occasions, with all 4 windows open
I was really hoping that someone would steal it, but no, even our local ne’er do wells had more taste!!!
Its only redeeming factor was LED tail-lights!

That was the only thing l liked about that….. thing…


----------



## fossyant (5 Jul 2021)

Son has a Fabia Monte Carlo (current shape). Was a 1.2 TSI 109 bhp, but has done some serious modding, Stage 3'ed to 178bhp and the turbo promptly disintegrated and wrecked the engine.

Now has a 1.4 TSI (new engine) that's been properly mapped to about 170 bhp. Not broken yet ! Unfortunately, my garage is a no go zone and looks like a scrap yard.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jul 2021)

fossyant said:


> Son has a Fabia Monte Carlo (current shape). Was a 1.2 TSI 109 bhp, but has done some serious modding, Stage 3'ed to 178bhp and the turbo promptly disintegrated and wrecked the engine.
> 
> Now has a 1.4 TSI (new engine) that's been properly mapped to about 170 bhp. Not broken yet ! Unfortunately, my garage is a no go zone and looks like a scrap yard.


----------



## Dayvo (5 Jul 2021)

I had to scrap my lovely *VW Caddy * last year and miss it a lot. 
For various reasons I’ve decided to do without a car this year, but next spring I’m going to be looking out for a Yeti. 
They seen to be great ‘little’ cars, and that was before I saw them being tested on Top Gear. 👍🙏


----------



## CanucksTraveller (5 Jul 2021)

I've got a Superb hatchback, it's the best car I've ever had by a long way, you can fit a wardrobe and 3 kids in it, and it'll cruise to Scotland and back without knackering you out in the process. I don't think I'll ever want anything other than a Skoda now. 
And of course they're often chosen as team cars in the TdF!


----------



## winjim (5 Jul 2021)

We have a Skoda Fabia TDI. I'm struggling to find anything interesting to say about it. It's a car.


----------



## Venod (5 Jul 2021)

Wife had a Fabia Estate, 1.2 TSI, I liked it, plenty of room for a bike with the seats down, turbo replaced under warranty was the only problem she had with it. 
I put a £500 deposit down an 1.5 TSI Karoq as a replacement for my Nissan Qashqai but then found out about the problems with this engine throughout the VW group. 
The salesmen at Skoda are the worst I have experienced in all my years of car buying, the wife's car was a pre-registered it was advertised with steering wheel remote controls but on delivery it was an ordinary wheel, the quite ignorant salesman wasn't interested until I showed him a copy of the original ad, he then had to agree to a refund. (Skoda Wakefield)
Getting the deposit back for the Karoq was another struggle, numerous phone calls and emails, and promises to refund produced nothing, I had to visit the dealers and insist they refunded me while I was there. (Skoda Leeds)

There is a very long thread on the Skoda Forum re the 1.5 TSI issue, there is also one on the VW Forum.

https://car-recalls.eu/official-vw-skoda-and-seat-recall-for-some-bouncing-1-5-tsi-engines/


----------



## Drago (5 Jul 2021)

vickster said:


> 62 plate Fabia VRS estate in green, still sub 30k miles. 7 speed DSG gearbox, 180bhp from a 1.4tsi engine thanks to turbo and supercharger
> Needed a rather costly new water pump last month but has cost me v little otherwise


180bhp, eh? So about the same as my starter motor!


----------



## dodgy (5 Jul 2021)

I’ve owned 6 Skoda octavias since 2000. I was the butt of a lot of jokes in the early days, but Skoda vfm was unparalleled. Shame that’s no longer the case. I wanted an enyaq on retirement but once you add heat pump, high speed charging (an option!!!!!) and a few other luxuries, you’re nudging £50k


----------



## tyred (5 Jul 2021)

I have an '07 Fabia 1.2 although it's not currently on the road.

It seems solid and well constructed with decent space efficiency but I find it bland to look at and to bland to drive. I wouldn't have bought one except for the fact that the price was right (i.e. Free). I had a lot of niggles to fix on it such as the broken gear linkage, knackered window winder and heater fan. 

Considering my Peugeot is twice the age with more than twice the mileage without any of those problems makes me query if VW's legendary reliability is as good as people say it is.


----------



## Drago (5 Jul 2021)

Look at the Reliability Index data - VW 'reliability ' isn't woeful, but isn't remarkable either. Its careful cultivation of the image over decades that has created the myth of VW reliabilty.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Jul 2021)

dodgy said:


> I wanted an enyaq on retirement but once you add heat pump, high speed charging (an option!!!!!) and a few other luxuries, you’re nudging £50k


I rather like it too


----------



## Beebo (5 Jul 2021)

dodgy said:


> I’ve owned 6 Skoda octavias since 2000. I was the butt of a lot of jokes in the early days, but Skoda vfm was unparalleled. Shame that’s no longer the case. I wanted an enyaq on retirement but once you add heat pump, high speed charging (an option!!!!!) and a few other luxuries, you’re nudging £50k


Electric cars are going to have to get cheaper across the board before they get mass market appeal. But £50k is the top price. They start at under £35k without the bells and whistles.
The thing that annoys me at the moment is their radio adverts which insist on using a foreign pronunciation for Skoda, with a soft K, something like Shcroda. No one is going to be saying that, it’s always going to be a hard K.


----------



## KneesUp (5 Jul 2021)

CentralCommuter said:


> I’ve got a Skoda Superb Estate. Could fit a dead horse in it.


Could this have been a solution to towing with the Octavia - with the weight of a horse in the boot I can imagine it would weigh more than a lot of caravans.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Jul 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> As @Drago has his Volvo thread, l thought l’d start this, as l’m sat here in our self-catering ‘cottage’ (stone terrace)
> 
> We’re in Felton, which is part-way between Morpeth & Alnwick
> It was on _The Great North Road_ & not bypassed until 1981!
> ...



Earlier this evening from our bedroom window
(silver ‘mk1’ belongs to neighbour

That’s 5 (including the one at opposite side)





And, looking straight across at the house named _The Livery_
So named, as it was once the premises of a clothiers that had a lot of contracts to supply uniforms to a lot of Northumbrian big houses & estates


----------



## Rusty Nails (7 Jul 2021)

Skodas are good cars, but they are almost indistinguishable from many other modern cars, especially and obviously the other VAG models. The only exception was the Yeti, which I am now on my second and which did stand out from most other cars. I am not sure which car to get next, but my Yeti has only done 30k miles so I'll be keeping it for a while.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Jul 2021)

Rusty Nails said:


> Skodas are good cars, but they are almost indistinguishable from many other modern cars, especially and obviously the other VAG models. The only exception was the Yeti, which I am now on my second and which did stand out from most other cars. I am not sure which car to get next, but my Yeti has only done 30k miles so I'll be keeping it for a while.



I still like too
When l bought my Octavia, all those years ago, it was a choice between that & a Yeti
But, at that time, SWMBO was travelling a lot for business (salary increase/costs/mileage was paid, instead of a company car, by then)
She wanted something more like the Mondeo they gave her (as shown higher up this thread), hence the Octavia won

I still look at Yetis with interest

Heck!, even Clarkson liked it


----------



## figbat (8 Jul 2021)

Rusty Nails said:


> Skodas are good cars, but they are almost indistinguishable from many other modern cars, especially and obviously the other VAG models. The only exception was the Yeti, which I am now on my second and which did stand out from most other cars. I am not sure which car to get next, but my Yeti has only done 30k miles so I'll be keeping it for a while.


One of the (many) things I liked about my Yeti was that it wasn't a copy/paste of a VW/SEAT/Audi car - there was no equivalent in the other VAG ranges. Yes, it was built off of a Golf platform but beyond that it was a unique and characterful car. Fitted with all season tyres our 4WD was unstoppable in all conditions it met including mud and snow that halted mere mortal other cars. Take the rear seats out and it was a voluminous van with a flat floor.


----------



## dodgy (8 Jul 2021)

Another Yeti fan, just as I came to renew our car they pulled the Yeti from sale!


----------



## fossyant (8 Jul 2021)

Son's Fabia is fully up and running now, and has done 600 miles since the map. New engine - gone from a 1.2 to a 1.4 after the other's turbo blew up from a bad map. He's gone to another garage now for the re-map. 

It's putting out about 170bhp now  and, annoyingly, it's been mapped with 'pops'from the exhaust. Fortunately, he's been keeping the noise down so not to annoy the neighbours.


----------



## tyred (8 Jul 2021)

The one modern day Skoda which interested me was the the Roomster that my ex had. Neat bit of packaging and very practical but not overly reliable as it was prone to silly electrical faults. 

Now that we have Volvo and Skoda threads I am tempted to start one for Peugeot/Citroën owners.


----------



## fossyant (8 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> The one modern day Skoda which interested me was the the Roomster that my ex had. Neat bit of packaging and very practical but not overly reliable as it was prone to silly electrical faults.
> 
> Now that we have Volvo and Skoda threads I am tempted to start one for Peugeot/Citroën owners.



and a Nissan one, but that would be boring as the cars just don't break (got 2). It carries 4 bikes though !


----------



## dodgy (8 Jul 2021)

fossyant said:


> it's been mapped with 'pops'from the exhaust.



One of the most anti-social things going, sorry mate, but it really annoys me. I don't want to hear someone else's car any more than I have to.
You've probably already had this conversation with him, though.
Rant over.


----------



## rualexander (8 Jul 2021)

dodgy said:


> Another Yeti fan, just as I came to renew our car they pulled the Yeti from sale!



You could have bought a second hand one if you liked them that much?


----------



## dodgy (8 Jul 2021)

rualexander said:


> You could have bought a second hand one if you liked them that much?


I prefer to lease new cars.


----------



## vickster (8 Jul 2021)

dodgy said:


> One of the most anti-social things going, sorry mate, but it really annoys me. I don't want to hear someone else's car any more than I have to.
> You've probably already had this conversation with him, though.
> Rant over.


That's anti-social yoof for you who think having a farty broken sounding car is cool . 

I personally hate super loud motorbikes far more though!


----------



## fossyant (8 Jul 2021)

dodgy said:


> One of the most anti-social things going, sorry mate, but it really annoys me. I don't want to hear someone else's car any more than I have to.
> You've probably already had this conversation with him, though.
> Rant over.



Yup. Hate it TBH. He has 'ruined' a very nice car. It was lovely to drive, comfy, nippy on the motorway and quiet. Now it breaks your spine, and interior noise from the induction kit and exhaust is terrible, and he's banned from the local tip as his car catches the speed bumps, so I have to take his rubbish.

I'm too old (busted spine) to want bone jarring rides. 

He's been told not to work on the car past 10pm, and deffo not start it up.

The last two nights he's come in without waking us, despite the windows open, so I have thanked him.


----------



## fossyant (8 Jul 2021)

vickster said:


> That's anti-social yoof for you who think having a farty broken sounding car is cool .
> 
> I personally hate super loud motorbikes far more though!



My wife says they sound like old bangers


----------



## vickster (8 Jul 2021)

fossyant said:


> My wife says they sound like old bangers


She's right! (obviously)


----------



## fossyant (8 Jul 2021)

vickster said:


> She's right! (obviously)



She is


----------



## keabo (8 Jul 2021)

Very happy with my 2016 1.2TSI Fabia. Very quiet, lovely interior, plenty of 'poke', brilliant on the motorway, and a spacious boot.

But here's a 'real' Skoda I spotted recently on my cycle commute:


----------



## Reynard (8 Jul 2021)

fossyant said:


> Yup. Hate it TBH. He has 'ruined' a very nice car. It was lovely to drive, comfy, nippy on the motorway and quiet. Now it breaks your spine, and interior noise from the induction kit and exhaust is terrible, and he's banned from the local tip as his car catches the speed bumps, so I have to take his rubbish.



Makes me regret I recommended he get one... 

I rather like crackly, pop-y exhausts and turbo whoosh and whine, but they belong at race circuits or on rally special stages, not so much on public roads.


----------



## tyred (9 Jul 2021)

keabo said:


> But here's a 'real' Skoda I spotted recently on my cycle commute:
> View attachment 597924



I'd love one those, from the days when Skoda built cars with character


----------



## keabo (9 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> I'd love one those, from the days when Skoda built cars with character


This one looks immaculate, it's LHD with Czech plates.


----------



## tyred (9 Jul 2021)

keabo said:


> This one looks immaculate, it's LHD with Czech plates.


They are actually a really rare car nowadays. Because they weren't worth much people drove them into the ground.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Jul 2021)

keabo said:


> Very happy with my 2016 1.2TSI Fabia. Very quiet, lovely interior, plenty of 'poke', brilliant on the motorway, and a spacious boot.
> 
> But here's a 'real' Skoda I spotted recently on my cycle commute:
> View attachment 597924



Gorgeous!
Although, I do prefer theS110 coupe





Reynard said:


> Makes me regret I recommended he get one...
> 
> I rather like crackly, pop-y exhausts and turbo whoosh and whine, but they belong at race circuits or on rally special stages, not so much on public roads.


Agreed!!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Jul 2021)

Friday 8th

Spotted in the car-park
(next to the Church)
Bamburgh
Northumberland,

Almost the correct registration plate!


----------



## hobo (10 Jul 2021)

1.2 TSI Great car but now have a big dog so am selling if anyone interested?


----------



## vickster (10 Jul 2021)

Might be worth sticking in classifieds with price, location, spec etc 

just don’t sell it to @fossyant for his son to MaxChav up


----------



## figbat (11 Jul 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Friday 8th
> 
> Spotted in the car-park
> (next to the Church)
> ...


I can’t stand illegally-spaced/interfered-with number plates. Decent car though.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Jul 2021)

How about this pair of beauties at the 'Fleuy de Lys Classic Vehicle Show
(Thornes Park, Wakefield (2018)


















Then, at another show, on the streets of the city centre (April 2018)


----------



## Milzy (12 Jul 2021)

I want a Skoda Rapid RS.


----------



## Drago (12 Jul 2021)

I have vague recollections of Subaru flat 4 engine swaps into old Skodas not being terribly difficult...?


----------



## vickster (12 Jul 2021)

Milzy said:


> I want a Skoda Rapid RS.


Buy one then


----------



## tyred (12 Jul 2021)

I did see a rear engined Skoda with a 2L 16v Opel engine fitted but not sure how difficult it is to do.


----------



## skudupnorth (1 Aug 2021)

tyred said:


> The one modern day Skoda which interested me was the the Roomster that my ex had. Neat bit of packaging and very practical but not overly reliable as it was prone to silly electrical faults.
> 
> Now that we have Volvo and Skoda threads I am tempted to start one for Peugeot/Citroën owners.


I was looking at Roomster Scouts before my friend mentioned he was selling his Mk-1 L&K hatch which I bought. The rest of the family preferred that choice to the Roomster


----------



## skudupnorth (1 Aug 2021)

tyred said:


> I did see a rear engined Skoda with a 2L 16v Opel engine fitted but not sure how difficult it is to do.


There have been many conversions to the older rear engined cars from the Fiat/Lancia twin cams to the Rover K series. I still prefer the old 1300 all alloy Skoda engine, it’s not super powerful but it is a reliable and economic lump


----------



## skudupnorth (1 Aug 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> How about this pair of beauties at the 'Fleuy de Lys Classic Vehicle Show
> (Thornes Park, Wakefield (2018)
> 
> 
> ...


Both owned by two members of the owners club. The gold one is originally from Poland and had a massive restoration/modification a few years ago. Tin can Alice was sold by its creator a couple of years back and we haven’t seen it about since


----------



## skudupnorth (1 Aug 2021)

How on Earth have I missed this thread ! I’m an addict when it comes to Skoda ownership and have been driving them for over 30 years. I’ve had original Rapid coupes, Mk-1 Estelle which I heavily modified with all the running gear, engine and interior from a later Rapid. I then moved to Favorit’s with my last daily being a stunning Estate which I sold to offset the cost of my first “ modern” Skoda, a 2003 L&K tdi hatch. That doesn’t mean the link to the older cars has vanished because I still have a 1994 Favorit hatch which shares the same s dealership link that the Octavia came from and my first job in the motor trade so it’s a keeper.
some of the photos are of my two Rapids and Mk-1 Estelle during our many road trips to the Czech Republic


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Aug 2021)

Yes please
I'd consider one!!


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RlE3IXj3a_c


----------



## Scaleyback (6 Sep 2021)

I have owned in sequential order:
1. Octavia
2. Octavia (new)
3. Roomster
4. Yeti 4wd
5. Yeti
6. Yeti (2017 reg)
All smashing cars with no real problems with any of them.
I have recently left the marque and bought a 2020 VW Golf estate, not sure why  I sort of miss not having a Skoda.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Sep 2021)

Monday 13th

_'The Great North Road'_
(as was)
Hicklam Hill
(looking towards) Aberford








This is about where the trees are in the distance
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3070356


----------



## simon the viking (18 Sep 2021)

I've just become a Skoda owner... the trusty Sandero I owned from new was getting a little tired...

Mrs V suggested a Fabia as she likes the one her Auntie has (even though wife doesn't drive) I was in charge of what spec we had... So a Monte Carlo 110 bhp model in red was found... and has had 18 inch wheels fitted by first owner and ive transferred my personal no@@er plate to it


----------



## LardAbove (17 Oct 2021)

@skudupnorth ..... I had a few IMPs, last one a 998cc scorcher. It got totalled and I moved on into a 'C reg' 130LSE new.... Coup after that!

Loved the comfort and great heater [natch!] and strong lights..

Just been running my Suzuki 3pot 993cc Auto for a year.... WOT everywhere*
*reliving my misspent yoof.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Oct 2021)

I drove in today, as l was picking daughter up after finishing 
When l got over to where l’d parked, this Q7 was next to it, & maybe @Drago on the other side?!
I was idly wondering what it would be like with this engine in it?
Towing the _BWSOW _would be childsplay!

Sadly, it’d undoubtedly mean an automatic transmission though..


----------



## Drago (17 Oct 2021)

Audi are now labelling all their engines in kW, so its probably a petrol/diesel hybrid.

Thats an original W450 Smart, the later 700cc unit. I love mine but was doing so little mileage I gave it to my niece whi has cerebral palsy and needs an auto.


----------



## fossyant (17 Oct 2021)

simon the viking said:


> I've just become a Skoda owner... the trusty Sandero I owned from new was getting a little tired...
> 
> Mrs V suggested a Fabia as she likes the one her Auntie has (even though wife doesn't drive) I was in charge of what spec we had... So a Monte Carlo 110 bhp model in red was found... and has had 18 inch wheels fitted by first owner and ive transferred my personal no@@er plate to it
> View attachment 609845
> ...



My son has the same but a 15 year, current shape. Was running 170bhp on his second engine (replacement 1.4) now broken again. Needs new engine.

Nice cars if you leave them stock.


----------



## fossyant (17 Oct 2021)

Sons.


----------



## Drago (17 Oct 2021)

Thats not his new engine, is it?


----------



## Reynard (17 Oct 2021)

fossyant said:


> Sons.
> 
> View attachment 614065



Oh.

Dear.


----------



## vickster (17 Oct 2021)

fossyant said:


> Sons.
> 
> View attachment 614065


Guessing it’s not meant to look like that


----------



## fossyant (17 Oct 2021)

vickster said:


> Guessing it’s not meant to look like that


Nope. Two broken engines and associated shoot in my garage. I'll be slinging the lot shortly. Can't safely get my bikes out


----------



## fossyant (17 Oct 2021)

Drago said:


> Thats not his new engine, is it?


yep,


----------



## simon the viking (17 Oct 2021)

fossyant said:


> Sons.
> 
> View attachment 614065


ouch... i will be keeping it standard... deffo quick enough for old git like me


----------



## figbat (17 Oct 2021)

Is that valves meeting the piston?


----------



## Drago (17 Oct 2021)

So what's it done? Dropped a valve, or detonated so badly a valve broke up? Not that it matters I guess, same end result.

I'm presuming the corresponding piston and cylinder are mullered too?


----------



## Reynard (17 Oct 2021)

Drago said:


> So what's it done? Dropped a valve, or detonated so badly a valve broke up? Not that it matters I guess, same end result.
> 
> I'm presuming the corresponding piston and cylinder are mullered too?



Well, to quote Ivanova... *BOOM*


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Nov 2021)

Wednesday 3rd November 

Definitely closed
Unless you're local & know '_every inch of it_' intimately & drive something with a snorkel, or a big tractor!

Priest Hill Lane (well it is, at the northern/other end)
Bolton Percy
(east of Tadcaster)

Note, the water-level at the 20MPH sign in the distance








https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2791822

The sign is hinged, so it can be unfolded to show the 'Road Closed' status
(there's a similar one, on the B1222/Naburn Lane, at the other side of the A64, to MacArthur Glen shopping centre)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Nov 2021)

I shocked the neighbours at about 08:30 yesterday

I washed the Kodiaq!
I've had it 6 months, & barring rain, this is the first time since I drove it home that it's been clean!

Please don't get me wrong!
It's vacuumed out, glass cleaned, oil & fluids checked, tyre-pressures/condition checked regularly
Like the Octavia before it, I reckon rain is natures car-wash (that once went 3 years without seeing a bucket & sponge)

I did consider scrubbing under the wheelarches


----------



## CanucksTraveller (19 Nov 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I washed the Kodiaq!
> I've had it 6 months, & barring rain, this is the first time since I drove it home that it's been clean!



Snap! I had to chauffeur a work colleague around the other day so I had the Superb washed and interior cleaned, I couldn't host a colleague in a mucky car. 😌 And it had done Scotland and back recently, in poor weather, with a ten year old in the back, so it had that grey motorway grime on the outside plus sweetie wrapper armageddon on the inside.


----------



## fossyant (19 Nov 2021)

I was going to add, wheel arches are filthy.


----------



## Drago (19 Nov 2021)

I gotta admit, I do like the model name "Superb". It speaks of a wonderful boldness and confidence.

In hear that the name Awesome was originally considered for the model, which was to be known as the Fandabbidozi in Scotland.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Nov 2021)

New Fabia Monte Carlo looks like it will be a cracker when it comes out next year.


----------



## Milzy (19 Nov 2021)

We know a bad man who drives a Skoda so we are not allowed to own one as it’s a reminder.


----------



## Drago (19 Nov 2021)

Milzy said:


> We know a bad man who drives a Skoda so we are not allowed to own one as it’s a reminder.


Piers Morgan?


----------



## figbat (19 Nov 2021)

Drago said:


> I gotta admit, I do like the model name "Superb". It speaks of a wonderful boldness and confidence.
> 
> In hear that the name Awesome was originally considered for the model, which was to be known as the Fandabbidozi in Scotland.


Mitsubishi got in first with the Carisma, although their marketing department is clearly well acquainted with irony… or ignorance,


----------



## Drago (19 Nov 2021)

The Hyundai Atoz was originally going to be called the Atos. The Uk importer tried to explain that calling a car "a toss" was not a good idea. Japan didn't get it, and the story goes that out of desperation someone at the importers drew a sketch of what a toss was in the UK and faxed it to Japan.

A short while later the phone rang to inform then it would now be called the Atoz.

I can imagine the drunken marketing dinner at which the Superb was named. "You seen the new saloon, its f*****g bloody brilliant, just superb?" 
"Superb eh? Hhmmmmm..."


----------



## Reynard (19 Nov 2021)

It's like the little 70s Toyota that ended up being called a Toyopet. They originally wanted to call it a Toyolet.


----------



## figbat (19 Nov 2021)

Aaah, the humour of the misnamed car…. the Ford Pinto (Brazilian slang for a little todger), the Vauxhall Nova (no-go in Spanish - an easy mistake to make but for the fact that Chevrolet had famously stepped in that trap before), the Mitsubishi Pajero (w***ker). We laugh.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Nov 2021)

fossyant said:


> I was going to add, wheel arches are filthy.


They'll clean up nicely when it rains!!
I am in Yorkshire, after all!!




Drago said:


> I gotta admit, I do like the model name "Superb". It speaks of a wonderful boldness and confidence.


I would have loved to see them build the Tudor concept, that was based on the first shape Superb

Sadly, (presumably) internal VAG politics appeared to hand the shape to the '4-rings', & it essentially became the A5 coupe







*Edit; *_Saturday 20th @ 10:12_

I wonder who, in the design studios, realised that two-door coupe' could be promoted as 'Tudor'?


----------



## cougie uk (19 Nov 2021)

I remember I was in London once as the West End Stage awards were on. My wife was very keen to hang around to see what celebs arrived. 
Barbara Windsor was one I remember and everyone was turning up in flashy cars. Then an old green Skoda turned up and Dame Judy Dench got out. 
Sensible woman.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Nov 2021)

With regard to my images of the Tudor concept above, there was one chap (in _Practical Classics _magazine) had done a similar (but 'DIY') conversion of a Rover 75 into a coupe
That looked marvellous........... even allowing for the roof/C-pillars coming from a scrapped BuM-W

Here it is (& a pick-up) https://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/features/man-who-built-rover-75-coupe


*As An Aside;*
A few years ago, at one of the shows in Thornes Park (Wakefield) there was an Omega estate that had been converted into a Holden 'Ute' (think the daddy of the present Holden Maloo)
It looked great!!! (barring no V8!)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Nov 2021)

When l took my daughter to work this morning, l got a dashboard message stating ‘Change Keyfob Battery’

‘67’ plate Kodiaq, with keyless start

Does anyone know what battery, before l pull the fob apart to look?
Thanks in advance

As An Aside; l never changed a key battery in the 9years l owned the Octavia!


----------



## Drago (27 Nov 2021)

Dr Google suggests its a CR2032. Had to change one in the Volvo recently after 13 years service, somI did both.


----------



## cougie uk (27 Nov 2021)

Usually a cr2032 aren't they ? 
Look up the video on YouTube to show you how it's done. 
I always have a stock of them for HRM straps and Various things for the bike anyway.


----------



## Drago (27 Nov 2021)

Mr T, how did you planet killing large SUV handle the journey this monring?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Nov 2021)

Drago said:


> Mr T, how did you planet killing large SUV handle the journey this monring?



Fine, once I'd cleared the snow off the windows & enough around the door-frames, so it didn't all fall in, when we opened them
(using the handy scraper that's located on the rear face of the filler cap)

It was the other traffic that was the issue in starting/travelling along
I wasn't about to challenge the laws of physics, or indeed common sense, when stopping


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Nov 2021)

Thanks folk, for the key-fob information
I can't see any mention of what battery, in the handbook, just how to reprogramme, if need be


----------



## Drago (27 Nov 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> (using the handy scraper that's located on the rear face of the filler cap)


Thats a neat idea.

I think its probably common knowledge, but in the XC90 the buttons and controls are all designed to be easy to operate while wearing gloves.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Nov 2021)

Not mine






*Plus,* the brollies in both front doors!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Nov 2021)

KneesUp said:


> Could this have been a solution to towing with the Octavia - with the weight of a horse in the boot I can imagine it would weigh more than a lot of caravans.


I considered one, but.... finding a 2.0TDI (150bhp) Superb estate, 6-speed manual 4×4 suffered from _needle in haystack syndrome _


----------



## icowden (27 Nov 2021)

Anyone tried an Enyak yet?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Nov 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> When l took my daughter to work this morning, l got a dashboard message stating ‘Change Keyfob Battery’
> 
> ‘67’ plate Kodiaq, with keyless start
> 
> ...


@cougie uk 
@Drago 

Thanks guys, I bought a Duracell battery earlier this afternoon & swapped it
Getting the case open is fiddly though!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Nov 2021)

Monday 29th

Parked at work
(starting at 07:00)
Came in it, as l might have to go straight out

The conditions aren’t an issue for riding, I've ridden here in a lot worse, but the roundabouts in the grounds are icy


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Dec 2021)

And, an older cold photograph, of its predecessor (the Octavia)
Early in the morning!
Wednesday 30th January 2019


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Dec 2021)

October 2014


My best average MPG, in the Octavia
('brimmed' about 1/2 mile from home)
M62, to 'Thorpe Interchange' > onto M1 > East Midlands Airport

I'd have been going there to pick SWMBO up


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Dec 2021)

31st May 2020

The road to Sunderland Point
Lune Estuary
South-west of Lancaster
Lancashire












https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/500482

And looking towards 'the Point'; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2335198


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Dec 2021)

Probably about 7 years ago?

A&E Ambulance Bays
Pinderfields General Hospital
Wakefield

Prior to the Scouts, for some reason Vauxhall Zafiras were used as 'Fast Response'


----------



## CanucksTraveller (4 Dec 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Probably about 7 years ago?
> 
> A&E Ambulance Bays
> Pinderfields General Hospital
> ...


We had Zafiras in LAS too, as shift leader and specialist solo Paramedic cars, they were dreadful. Thankfully as a special fast response unit we had Volvo V40 estates, they were very good, if a bit tight on room for all the kit.

The Scout would have been perfect.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Dec 2021)

CanucksTraveller said:


> We had Zafiras in LAS too, as shift leader and specialist solo Paramedic cars, they were dreadful. Thankfully as a special fast response unit we had Volvo V40 estates, they were very good, if a bit tight on room for all the kit.
> 
> The Scout would have been perfect.



As you no doubt realise, l’m in the _YAS_ area (Yorkshire Ambulance Service), & the Scouts can also cope very well in quite severe snow too
They’re also dammed quick too, when on a call!!!


----------



## Drago (5 Dec 2021)

I know a chap who managed the Kielder Safari in a Scout, totally standard apart from AT boots.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Dec 2021)

Drago said:


> I know a chap who managed the Kielder Safari in a Scout, totally standard apart from AT boots.


Chapeau to him!!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Dec 2021)

From my files

Circa 5 years ago
Nostell Priory
On the A638 Wakefield -Doncaster road


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Dec 2021)

I've booked the Kodiaq into our regular garage, for Monday
The orange 'Engine Management' is on
The handbook states it's an emissions related fault

Doubt it's the DPF as that has its own symbol

There's no change in drivability/noise/etc...


----------



## fossyant (8 Dec 2021)




----------



## figbat (8 Dec 2021)

A cheap OBDII scanner might be worth having, so that you are at least aware of the fault even if unable to fix it. Often better to go into a dealer knowing what's up rather than having to rely on them to tell you. If a dealer workshop told me my car had 4 wheels fitted I'd still go outside to count them... and make sure they were all the same size and design... and had tyres fitted.


----------



## fossyant (8 Dec 2021)

What @figbat says - a reader can be a right money or time saver - could just be a sensor throwing a wobble, but nothing is actually wrong, and you'll see what the error is. Clear it, and if it comes back you know you've got a problem. Saves time going to the dealer !


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Dec 2021)

We've used the same garage for the past 9 years or so, & know the owner, so trust them

Owners sister is my wifes business partner/co-director


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Dec 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I've booked the Kodiaq into our regular garage, for Monday
> The orange 'Engine Management' is on
> The handbook states it's an emissions related fault
> 
> ...


I didn't use it Wed/Thur/Fri, but have driven up to Yeadon in it earlier this morning, a (circa) 50 mile round trip
It was a mixture of M62. M1, city-centre, urban a-roads
The light wasn't on, when I started it up, hasn't illuminated at all 

Catch 22; do I ring Richard up, to cancel the appointment, or go & get it checked out?


----------



## figbat (11 Dec 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I didn't use it Wed/Thur/Fri, but have driven up to Yeadon in it earlier this morning, a (circa) 50 mile round trip
> It was a mixture of M62. M1, city-centre, urban a-roads
> The light wasn't on, when I started it up, hasn't illuminated at all
> 
> Catch 22; do I ring Richard up, to cancel the appointment, or go & get it checked out?


I’d still get it looked at - a fault code may still be logged.

I don’t see the Catch 22 though. 🤔😉


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Dec 2021)

From my files

Dropping into Morpeth (Northumberland), on the old _Great North Road_, hence the restored sign
Thursday 14th October 2019

I'm not certain we really need to know how far it is to 'Londinium'


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Dec 2021)

From my files

Friday 15th October 2019
Lindisfarne Causeway *@ 10:56*
Safe crossing times









On the island itself






After a while on the island, we drove back & went up to Berwick-upon-Tweed
Out of curiosity, to see how much the tide had come in, & covered the road, I went back down *@15:48*
*No!*, I certainly didn't make any attempt to drive out







Digressing slightly, this was our accomodation for that week, we could see Holy Island from the living room windows
Waren Mill, on the coastal road between Bamburgh & Belford
(the mill that gave the hamlet - too small to be a village - its name)



We were in the 'square extension' (with the 'loft' & top floor)

'


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Dec 2021)

From my files, & previously featured within my _'New Car Day'_ thread

Monday 5th July
This was taken at the ford known as The Lee, on a minor road, about 4 miles west of the A167 Morpeth - Wooller road
(Northumberland)i!






Scroll down to 'The Lee' http://www.wetroads.co.uk/northumberland.htm

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2976026
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4025423
And, with rather more water; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4024129


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Dec 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> From my files
> 
> Dropping into Morpeth (Northumberland), on the old _Great North Road_, hence the restored sign
> Thursday 14th October 2019
> ...



In 2021, I still have no need to know the distance to 'L'

I neglected to mention previously, but the_ 'GNR_' is now the A197 on this section

Monday 5th July 2021







The other face of it; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/7004999
(& the OS map)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Dec 2021)

The Kodiaq's gone to the usual garage

The service message came on, on Saturday, so I managed to book it in (day-off)
Got one of the Auris(?) courtesy cars (seems odd, going back to a petrol)

I wonder if I'll keep it long enough, to gather the same paper-trail that the Octavia had?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Jan 2022)

Thursday 20th
(about 09:10)

_Corn Market_
Pontefract
_BeastFair_, to the right
_ShoeFair_ to the left (between blue/white buildings)


----------



## fossyant (20 Jan 2022)

PS that was a Yaris


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Jan 2022)

fossyant said:


> PS that was a Yaris


Thanks, I'm never quite certain with the smaller Toyotas

I ought to know, as wife had a C-HR hybrid for 3 years, & now has a Auris 'works van'


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Jan 2022)

From my files
September 2019

The Karoq belongs to family friends
The Citigo, just parked there at times (it was a long time before I saw who drove it)
And, a surprisingly clean looking Octavia


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Jan 2022)

They’re picking up a bit of dirt around the edges now


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Feb 2022)

Saturday 5th

ASDA 
Glasshoughton
(Castleford, near ‘Xscape’)

I like this colour


----------



## skudupnorth (6 Feb 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Saturday 5th
> 
> ASDA
> Glasshoughton
> ...


 Yes ! Petrol Green Mk-1 estate in Elegance spec….. not that I know about such things 🤔 Very brave choice of colour for such a big car


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Feb 2022)

Monday 7th
Whilst in York, & waiting for daughter, this Kodiaq had appeared, when I got back to mine after a walk into York centre
(like mine it was a '4x4' model)

I like that colour, & would like mine to be that instead
_Petrol Blue Metallic_?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Feb 2022)

Saturday 12th

Whilst taking a meandering drive to where we were stopping for a weekend away
(the return journey was abbrieviated, due to the inclement weather)

_The Cross-Keys_
East Marton
A59 (built as the 'York - Lancaster Turn-Pike')
Now, like many pubs, sadly closed






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/60164

The_ Leeds & Liverpool Canal_ is a better known feature here, due to the bridge that carries the A59 over it
I didn't photograph it this time, as;
*1.* It was widdling it down
*2*. I think I've featured it before, in this thread?

However, this is it, Skipton is to the right of frame; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6469141


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Feb 2022)

Saturday 19th 

The press agree that it’s an excellent choice too!
‘Metro’ dated; Thursday 17th February


----------



## figbat (19 Feb 2022)

We’re currently tooling about in a 21-reg Kamiq S courtesy car whilst the Volvo gets fixed (traumatic removal of the front bumper whilst reversing past a low wall). I haven’t driven it yet but within the first few yards as a passenger I could tell it was the 1.0 3-cyl TSi from the noise, later supported by the lack of torque (wife still driving it like her 2.0 Volvo and finding the bottom of the rev cupboard bare). It’s a 5-speed manual too - how quaint! Nice enough car for the job though, despite having no whistles nor bells.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Feb 2022)

From my files

Friday 15th October 2021

Askham Bryan
Just west of York 'Ring-Road'







https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4834610


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Feb 2022)

Mon 28th
Whitby

Dropped daughter off at Uni in York, at 10:45, & l’m day-off, so had a little trip before l pick her back up
She was supposed to have been there till 16:00, but she ended up finishing at 14:00. so I had about an hour there

I had intended coming back over 'the tops', via; Egton Bridge, Wheeldale Moor, Newton-on-Rawcliffe, & into Pickering
However, that's a more time-consuming route, so it was (the A169) Sleights, 'Blue Bank', Fylingdales Moor, 'SalterGate', 'Hole Of Horcum', to Pickering

The marks on the tarmac were from a previous 'occupant' of the space, as the Kodiaq was 'bone-dry' underneath


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Mar 2022)

I've booked an early MoT test for the Kodiaq, as in the fortnight prior to the expiry date, I'm on weekends-off, so it'd be awkward to arrange it
I'm taking it to the tried & trusted garage, that we've used for the past 9 years or so


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Mar 2022)

Sat 5th

A very ‘travelled stained’ Kodiaq this morning at work


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Mar 2022)

Saturday 12th 

Not really ‘Little & Large’
More a case of height

It’s a Superb, not an Octavia 

We’re in one of the car-parks at work


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Mar 2022)

Sunday 13th

Further off-road than lot of SUVs, particularly the latest Range Rovers

Off ‘Eastern Relief-Road’
By Harrisons Bridge
(it spans the Aire & Calder Navigation Canal)
Wakefield








https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2333683


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Mar 2022)

Wednesday 23rd


MoT test day
Just booked in

https://batleymotstation.co.uk/mot-batley/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Mar 2022)

Passed

No ‘Advisories’


----------



## fossyant (23 Mar 2022)

Used proies seem to be holding well - Sister has just swapped her SUV Skoda for the bigger one - got the same offered by the dealer that she paid a couple of years ago.

Fabia's look to have gone up a fair bit - only looking as son's may be written off - truck snapped it's prop shaft on the motorway, and pinged off down the motorway, taking about 10 cars with it. Son's car has a fair bit of damage to subframe, lower suspension, under panel covers and a chunk out of the rear trailing arm mounting point. Down side for him it's a big excess then the hassle of claiming. Prices seem to be £2-£3k above what we paid for his 2 years ago.


----------



## Reynard (23 Mar 2022)

fossyant said:


> Used proies seem to be holding well - Sister has just swapped her SUV Skoda for the bigger one - got the same offered by the dealer that she paid a couple of years ago.
> 
> Fabia's look to have gone up a fair bit - only looking as son's may be written off - truck snapped it's prop shaft on the motorway, and pinged off down the motorway, taking about 10 cars with it. Son's car has a fair bit of damage to subframe, lower suspension, under panel covers and a chunk out of the rear trailing arm mounting point. Down side for him it's a big excess then the hassle of claiming. Prices seem to be £2-£3k above what we paid for his 2 years ago.



On the upsides, he can't blow the engine of that one anymore... 

Ouch, though.


----------



## fossyant (23 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> On the upsides, he can't blow the engine of that one anymore...
> 
> Ouch, though.


He drove it onto the recovery vehicle. They did need a few planks of wood so the splitter cleared the bed of the truck. The driver knew all the tricks, as apparently, high end sports cars will fit fine, but boy racer ones won't....


----------



## icowden (23 Mar 2022)

fossyant said:


> Fabia's look to have gone up a fair bit - only looking as son's may be written off - truck snapped it's prop shaft on the motorway, and pinged off down the motorway, taking about 10 cars with it. Son's car has a fair bit of damage to subframe, lower suspension, under panel covers and a chunk out of the rear trailing arm mounting point. Down side for him it's a big excess then the hassle of claiming. Prices seem to be £2-£3k above what we paid for his 2 years ago.


Why does he need to pay the excess? Surely that's coming from the Truck's insurers?


----------



## fossyant (23 Mar 2022)

icowden said:


> Why does he need to pay the excess? Surely that's coming from the Truck's insurers?



Not usually how insurance works - he's asked about it as he can't afford £500 for a no-fault accident, but we suspect the car will be awaiting spares for a while, so that's where he can make sure the other side know - there were a fair number of cars damaged (10) and he's had nothing other than, 'use your insurers' from their underwriters. He didn't pay when he was rear ended a couple of years ago, but this is compounded by hitting something from the front... he couldn't have stopped, nor could the other drivers.

It will be messy, but his insurers have been on it ASAP.


----------



## Andy_R (26 Mar 2022)

My occy just passed it's 15th birthday recently. 160K on the clock, still going strong. A friend of mine (the local vet) has a Mk1 Scout with over 250K on the clock that will happily go up any farm track.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Mar 2022)

Sunday 27th


I took a different, far more pleasant route whilst heading to Lower Wharfedale, to collect the BWSOW

_Gascoignes Almshouses_
Great North Road (as was)
Aberford

If you're unfamiliar with the area, it's just to the west of the A1, between 'Hook Moor' (where M1joins it) & 'Bramham Cross-Roads' (where A1 intersects the A64)








https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...ouses-and-attached-wardens-cottage-parlington
https://parlington.co.uk/structures.lasso?process=3&subProcess=struct13
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/37610


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Apr 2022)

"Sigh!"
I miss the economy of the Octavia
(King's Lynn & home, on 1/4 tank!!)


View: https://www.facebook.com/photo/?fbid=10216582933998095&set=a.10216073934073415


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 May 2022)

Monday 9th

_AA Box_
(573)
(bottom of) ‘Garrowby Hill’/A166
Bishop Wilton
East Riding of Yorkshire

According to various surveys, l ought to not need to call them driving a Skoda, for a breakdown, if l was a member

(I am in the RAC, though)






https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...-of-garrowby-lodge-bishop-wilton#.YnlWQ4zMLIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/821987


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 May 2022)

I've received my insurance renewal notice for the Kodiaq this morning
Last years renewal coincided with buying it, & the premium went up by £6.27, to £220.54 (the garage gave 6 days insurance cover, to allow new owners to sort their cover out), so the entire years premium was for the Kodiaq
Fully Comp/one named driver/full NCB
I had hoped that it would go down, given that they now (supposedly) have to offer existing customers the same deal as a newcomer
Heck!, I'd even be happy if it went up by £10, or so

However, the renewal request is for _£291.89_

That's an increase of 30%, with no claims on/against the policy/no changes to it


----------



## ClichéGuevara (10 May 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> From my files
> September 2019
> 
> The Karoq belongs to family friends
> ...



Why are you all on the path?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 May 2022)

ClichéGuevara said:


> Why are you all on the path?


The path isn't that much narrower than the road
There's still about 4 foot between the vehicles & our wall

It's the same width almost to the bottom of the street


----------



## Venod (10 May 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I had hoped that it would go down, given that they now (supposedly) have to offer existing customers the same deal as a newcomer
> Heck!, I'd even be happy if it went up by £10, or so



I have been a happy Aviva customer for a few years with little change in insurance costs, this year they want £70 more for the same cover, I can get the same cover cheaper than last year with Churchill, so Aviva have shot there selves in the foot.


----------



## vickster (10 May 2022)

Insurance costs dropped in 2020/2021 due to Covid…increased since as the roads have gone back to normal (and claims increased in parallel)


----------



## numbnuts (10 May 2022)

I was having a look at this one, but it's too far away and nothing local to me and I would have to buy in blind
has anyone done this ?
https://www.autotrader.co.uk/car-de...option=on&price-from=7000&model=Superb&page=1


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 May 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I've received my insurance renewal notice for the Kodiaq this morning
> Last years renewal coincided with buying it, & the premium went up by £6.27, to £220.54 (the garage gave 6 days insurance cover, to allow new owners to sort their cover out), so the entire years premium was for the Kodiaq
> Fully Comp/one named driver/full NCB
> I had hoped that it would go down, given that they now (supposedly) have to offer existing customers the same deal as a newcomer
> ...


I haven't rung my insurers yet (LV) to see what they can do for me, but I have tried it as a new customer, via the website & it's *£361.87*!

A quick look at Compare the Market, varies from _£213.26_ all the way to _£1,840.90_


----------



## Venod (10 May 2022)

numbnuts said:


> I was having a look at this one, but it's too far away and nothing local to me and I would have to buy in blind
> has anyone done this ?
> https://www.autotrader.co.uk/car-details/202204014191168?sort=relevance&onesearchad=New&onesearchad=Nearly New&onesearchad=Used&radius=100&advertising-location=at_cars&body-type=Estate&make=SKODA&price-to=11000&transmission=Automatic&postcode=so529ar&include-delivery-option=on&price-from=7000&model=Superb&page=1



My lad bought a Volvo blind via the net, but it was a main dealer, i don't think he would have done it for a private sale.

An ex work mate bought a private sale KIA blind from the other end of the country, he was happy with it.

I wouldn't do it though.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 May 2022)

Friday 13th

_Rudding Park Holiday Park_
Follifoot
Harrogate
North Yorkshire







https://www.ruddingholidaypark.co.uk/camping-caravanning


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 May 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I've received my insurance renewal notice for the Kodiaq this morning
> Last years renewal coincided with buying it, & the premium went up by £6.27, to £220.54 (the garage gave 6 days insurance cover, to allow new owners to sort their cover out), so the entire years premium was for the Kodiaq
> Fully Comp/one named driver/full NCB
> I had hoped that it would go down, given that they now (supposedly) have to offer existing customers the same deal as a newcomer
> ...





Richard A Thackeray said:


> I haven't rung my insurers yet (LV) to see what they can do for me, but I have tried it as a new customer, via the website & it's *£361.87*!
> 
> A quick look at Compare the Market, varies from _£213.26_ all the way to _£1,840.90_



The_ £213.26_. doesn't include the _'May Drive Other Cars_' clause, & it's one of those 'web-based' sites that doesn't offer a phone number
I'd like to see how it worked out, swapping the 'guaranteed courtesy car', for an added '_May Drive Other Cars_'
Rather curiously, it's underwritten by 'LV'


I've just tried Go Compare, & got the equally wide-spread range of (fully comprehensive) quotes, from _£215.99_ (same company as the £213.26. above), up to a remarkably silly £2603.66
The £215.99 still has no 'MDOC' cover
Going up a step to the_ £230.34 _quote, now gives me 'MDOC' cover, but again, I don't need a courtesy car, so wonder if they could recalculate over the phone?
I may ring them in the morning


----------



## Venod (15 May 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I've just tried Go Compare,


I have just renewed with confused.com and received a £20 voucher for Halfords.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 May 2022)

Venod said:


> I have just renewed with confused.com and received a £20 voucher for Halfords.


I've just got a _£201.64_ quotation online with them, with 'MDOC' included
I've emailed them to try & recalculate without the 'courtesy car', as it can't be done online & I won't need one


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 May 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I've received my insurance renewal notice for the Kodiaq this morning
> Last years renewal coincided with buying it, & the premium went up by £6.27, to £220.54 (the garage gave 6 days insurance cover, to allow new owners to sort their cover out), so the entire years premium was for the Kodiaq
> Fully Comp/one named driver/full NCB
> I had hoped that it would go down, given that they now (supposedly) have to offer existing customers the same deal as a newcomer
> ...


I rang LV this morning, & asked what they could offer as a better deal, to keep me as a customer (of 6, or 7 years)
The best was £270.00



Richard A Thackeray said:


>





Richard A Thackeray said:


> I've just got a _£201.64_ quotation online with them, with 'MDOC' included
> I've emailed them to try & recalculate without the 'courtesy car', as it can't be done online & I won't need one



I've gone with the next one up, at £230, as it has windscreen cover, protected NCB (and the useful _'MDOC_') built in, they were extras on the £201.64 policy


----------



## Gwylan (16 May 2022)

Well "Kermit" is a 17 Citigo in a positive green, with retractable roof. Not my choice, the colour, that of the registered keeper. Bought at the end of the lease thing. Excellent value, gets breathless on long hills. But 60+ mpg.
So good, Skoda stopped selling them in UK.

Reduced to a VW UP GTI. Has anyone else noticed how much the UP, Citigo and the SEAT look alike and have very similar performance. Anyway the registered keeper liked the colour. Didn't notice the improved performance and the scope for additional enhancements either. 

Currently several hundreds of miles away from Kermit so no photos.


----------



## vickster (16 May 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Well "Kermit" is a 17 Citigo in a positive green, with retractable roof. Not my choice, the colour, that of the registered keeper. Bought at the end of the lease thing. Excellent value, gets breathless on long hills. But 60+ mpg.
> So good, Skoda stopped selling them in UK.
> 
> Reduced to a VW UP GTI. Has anyone else noticed how much the UP, Citigo and the SEAT look alike and have very similar performance. Anyway the registered keeper liked the colour. Didn't notice the improved performance and the scope for additional enhancements either.
> ...



They're basically the same car from three parts of the same company... bit like the Polo, Fabia, Ibiza

I too have a Rallye Green Skoda (but it certainly doesn't get breathless on hills with its turbo and supercharged engine...nor does it get 60mpg )


----------



## Roseland triker (16 May 2022)

My fabulous does that.... It goes wooooosh


----------



## Roseland triker (16 May 2022)

vickster said:


> They're basically the same car from three parts of the same company... bit like the Polo, Fabia, Ibiza
> 
> I too have a Rallye Green Skoda (but it certainly doesn't get breathless on hills with its turbo and supercharged engine...nor does it get 60mpg )


It's definitely not green tho, that's what the cops use......


----------



## Andy_R (3 Jun 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> It's definitely not green tho, that's what the cops use......



Round here they use deep blue vRS estates with UK stickers on the back and cuddly toys on the parcel shelf...not what you'd expect, but they are unmarked!


----------



## biggs682 (21 Jun 2022)

Let's hope it's a simple fix , daughters Fabia .


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Jun 2022)

@biggs682 

Isn't that the emissions warning?
My Kodiaq displays that intermittently & then self-clears

Get it checked out for peace of mind though


----------



## biggs682 (21 Jun 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> @biggs682
> 
> Isn't that the emissions warning?
> My Kodiaq displays that intermittently & then self-clears
> ...



She has the Skoda mobile mechanic coming tomorrow morning


----------



## dave r (21 Jun 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> @biggs682
> 
> Isn't that the emissions warning?
> My Kodiaq displays that intermittently & then self-clears
> ...




Engine management light I think.


----------



## figbat (22 Jun 2022)

dave r said:


> Engine management light I think.



Yes. It is a general warning light that covers many engine management issues, including those related to emissions.


----------



## CXRAndy (22 Jun 2022)

figbat said:


> Yes. It is a general warning light that covers many engine management issues, including those related to emissions.



The engine management light should always illuminate before the car is started. Then if everything is working it will switch off. 

Unscrupulous dealers/private sale will sometimes put tape over the light or remove bulb to mask problems. This happened to my neighbour, whose wife bought in haste a VW Polo with major timing chain issues. The car had been reset to hide the code and black tape over the light. The car ran ok with reasonable power, but when I heard it start (spanners in biscuit box) I said take it back. They are now in the middle of litigation having won small claims against dodgy dealer. Bailiffs go in next month.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jun 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Let's hope it's a simple fix , daughters Fabia .
> 
> View attachment 649940



Mobile mechanic from Skoda cleared the code . 
Something to do with charcoal filter his writing is worse than a doctor's


----------



## Tom... (22 Jun 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Mobile mechanic from Skoda cleared the code .
> Something to do with charcoal filter his writing is worse than a doctor's



My VW always brings up this code. Did the mechanic actually replace/repair anything? I fear the code will only return.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jun 2022)

Tom... said:


> My VW always brings up this code. Did the mechanic actually replace/repair anything? I fear the code will only return.



Not that I am aware of so guess just cleared the fault code. 
He did suggest that my daughter gets it serviced soon.


----------



## Andy_R (27 Jun 2022)

How old is the Fabia, and has it had the EGR "fix"


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Jul 2022)

Saturday 9th

Thornhill Beck Lane
Brighouse
Calderdale














https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6836148
Scroll down to Brighouse; https://www.wetroads.co.uk/westyorkshire.htm

*EDIT @ 21:16*
It gets a bit deeper, it you look at the 'mouse-over', I've never seen it like that


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Jul 2022)

Interesting!!


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CoFBS-sPHig


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Jul 2022)

Wednesday 13th
*1. *

_Robin Hoods Well_
This is between Barnsdale Bar & Red House (but only accessible south-bound)
A1

This was the route, prior to dual-carriagewaying in the 1960s, & the straightening out of the road, I would have been parked on it

If anyone knows the area, the 'Well' was originally located just west of the entrance into this 'ox-bow' - probably where the northbound lanes are now


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Jul 2022)

Wednesday 13th
*2. *

_Old Lane_
(off) Hampole Field Lane
(again, off....) Wakefield Road/A638
Hampole
(just north-west of Red House junction/A1)

Converted to B&W, as for some reason, my compact's started to self-change its colours





The original
(I'd not altered any settings)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Jul 2022)

Wednesday 13th 
*3.* 

Before;





After; 






Only the wheels were washed/scrubbed


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Jul 2022)

York & back earlier this morning

Via; Castleford > ‘Mary Pannall’ > ‘Peckfield Bar’ > ‘HookMoor’ > Aberford > ‘Bramham Crossroads’ > A64 > Ring-Road West > A19 (Clifton/Bootham) > GillyGate

Returning exactly the same route, barring carrying down the A1, from ‘HookMoor’, to the M62


Okay!, not the fastest average speed, but that includes getting to Castleford, following a tractor up Barnsdale Road, driving through Aberford, & from York Ring-Road inwards (& back out of the city)



And a postulated range of


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Jul 2022)

Saturday 23rd

‘Ad-Blue’ added
The tank (15litres, l think?) was showing a remaining range of 2,500miles (from a full range of 5,500miles), so whilst filling the diesel this morning, l bought a drum

It would have been fine, barring the fact that l picked up the one with the damaged ‘hose’ that spilt all over me & the side of it


----------



## Domus (8 Aug 2022)

Mrs Domus’ Fabia now sold. Left with 4 steel wheels fitted with winter tyres complete with wheel trims. 
£50 per corner. 
Available in Sunny Radcliffe.


----------



## Andy_R (8 Aug 2022)

Durham to Sheffield and back again - average mpg 65.3. Not bad for a 15 year old Mk2 Occy with 169K on the clock.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Aug 2022)

Friday 12th

During the Out & About/Dad & Daughter' day. I looked at the ford on Leapings Lane, Millhouse Green (Penistone)
I've driven through it before, in my Discovery Tdi & a couple of the Defenders

Sadly, it was more of an awkward arrival/departure, than I fancied risking

December 2004, according to the information






There's a lot more large stones in the 'bed' & on the 'southern shore' now (which is footbridge, on the left)
Scroll down to 'Penistone'; http://www.wetroads.co.uk/southyorkshire.htm
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2631961
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6542046


----------



## Jameshow (11 Oct 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Saturday 9th
> 
> Thornhill Beck Lane
> Brighouse
> ...



You been to the ford around the back of Pendle hill towards earby? 

The road us officially closed but you can cycle down the ford which runs about 500m down the road. 

Not recommended on a road bike but a tourer or gravel bike great fun!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> You been to the ford around the back of Pendle hill towards earby?
> 
> The road us officially closed but you can cycle down the ford which runs about 500m down the road.
> 
> Not recommended on a road bike but a tourer or gravel bike great fun!


No
I wanted to try the one near Kelbrook, when we stayed at _The Craven Heifer_, back in February, this year
It's adjacent to Colne Golf Club
Go to Noyna; http://www.wetroads.co.uk/lancashire.htm


----------



## Milzy (11 Oct 2022)

We need to see more Skoda EV on the road. Down with fossil fuels!


----------



## Milzy (11 Oct 2022)

Love this 
https://www.classiccarsforsale.co.uk/skoda/favorit/b878769b-b5b6-67ee-93e8-8ac56456f83b


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Oct 2022)

Milzy said:


> Love this
> https://www.classiccarsforsale.co.uk/skoda/favorit/b878769b-b5b6-67ee-93e8-8ac56456f83b


Wow
The only 2 things that could improve it for me are;
*1*. a diesel
*2. *be parked in my garage


----------



## Jameshow (11 Oct 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> No
> I wanted to try the one near Kelbrook, when we stayed at _The Craven Heifer_, back in February, this year
> It's adjacent to Colne Golf Club
> Go to Noyna; http://www.wetroads.co.uk/lancashire.htm



That's the one!! 

I thought what the heck, no wonder Google routed me a different way!🤣🤣🤣


----------



## icowden (12 Oct 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> *1*. a diesel


Wow 
I didn't think *anyone* wanted Diesel any more. Have you see what that stuff costs?!


----------



## Jameshow (12 Oct 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Wow
> The only 2 things that could improve it for me are;
> *1*. a diesel
> *2. *be parked in my garage



Yuck I'd want something with a bit of VW in it! 

Granddad had old school Skoda with the rear engine! Horrid things!!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Granddad had old school Skoda with the rear engine! Horrid things!!


Oh, a S110 coupe would be very nice too


----------



## tyred (12 Oct 2022)

I would have an interest in pre VW Skodas. 

I have been driving a VW era Skoda since March and it is by far the worst car I have ever owned from a reliability point of view and is as bland and uncharismatic as ditch water.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Granddad had old school Skoda with the rear engine! Horrid things!!





Richard A Thackeray said:


> Oh, a S110 coupe would be very nice too


S110 coupe


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Oct 2022)

Thursday 13th

Found an old Skoda brochure, whilst sorting through some collected 80s/90s magazines
(wife says ‘hoarded’)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Oct 2022)

Sunday 16th

I went up to Temple Newsam this morning to watch round 4 of https://yorkshirecyclocross.com/

There was a heck of a lot of Skodas there
I was parked next to a friends (well, daughters ex-boyfriends sister & dad) he was in a Octavia estate
There were 2 Yetis close by 

Plus a lovely 'petrol blue' Superb estate too


----------



## Colin Grigson (18 Oct 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Thursday 13th
> 
> Found an old Skoda brochure, whilst sorting through some collected 80s/90s magazines
> (wife says ‘hoarded’)
> ...



I was talking to my Czech friend Josef about his old Skoda (120L I think), he ordered it new back in mid 70’s or thereabouts, he’d asked for a white one. Due to Communism it finally arrived 7 years later and was orange .


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Oct 2022)

Wednesday 19th

Lost my Kodiaq, & house, keys today at work

I locked it, walked down, then went get changed
As far as l’m aware, l put the keys in my usual pocket

Come 14:00, no sign of them!

I went through the locker, pulling all kinds of stuff out of it
No sign
Checked car-park to see if it was still there…yes!

Set off walking home
Rang wife, she'd left phone in office, & gone to see a new client
Rang daughter, still in York, just leaving Uni


A 4 mile (mainly xc, using same route that l ride home) walk home
Daughter arrived about 20 minutes after me
We set off back with spare key

Didn’t work, presumably a flat battery (2032)
Went to B&M in Wakefield for another

Back to work
No joy

Took ‘key cover’ off handle
Unlocked……..

Alarm went off; _”bugger!!”_

I’m not certain how l turned it off, but managed to start it, via a procedure shown on dash

Got it back home, but the fob’s not synched to the car (l can lock it though)
I’ll have a perusal of the manual to see what the re-synch process is


I’ve left requests/messages with the General Office, A&E Reception, & with the Sister who’s the department manager
She’s put a ‘lost keys’ item on department social medias/private groups

Have to wait & see…


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Oct 2022)

Thursday 20th

I rode in, in the rain

I intended to trawl the various offices, when they opened; General Office, Car-Parks/Permits Office, Security

I was talking to one of the Doctors, by the desk of the Sister-in-Charge, when something familiar caught my eye

Hurrah!!
Luckily, l had a photograph of them, with the ‘Mint Sauce’ key ring, so could prove they were mine

It seems that someone, at some point, had found them in the changing room
Whether he had handed them in then, or at end of his shift, l have no idea

I’ll try to find out

Oh!, & they work fine
(despite the buggering about with the spare key - which I'll still get 'coded' now!)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Oct 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Wednesday 19th
> 
> Lost my damned Kodiaq, & house, keys today at work
> 
> ...


I've just rung the local main-dealer, & it seems that the spare key will still have its 'code', as it allowed me to start the car
They reckon that the (new Duracell) battery is at fault, & to nip down on Saturday (quieter, so a tehnician can spare a few minutes for me) & they'll have a look


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Oct 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I've just rung the local main-dealer, & it seems that the spare key will still have its 'code', as it allowed me to start the car
> They reckon that the (new Duracell) battery is at fault, & to nip down on Saturday (quieter, so a tehnician can spare a few minutes for me) & they'll have a look


I went down earlier this morning (DM Keith, at Wakefield)
The same receptionist was on duty, as Thursday, & she recalled my questions/call
She took the spare, into the workshop, for a screwdriver to prise the case open

She came back a few minutes later, it seemed that there was a sticker over one side that I'd not seen, as it was a dull/gloomy overcast day
Plus, the Duracells come sealed into a plastic pouch, in case a child eats it? (to help prevent stomach acids corroding the battery case)

Without the sticker, it works perfectly
She did tell me that, even the service guys do it at times, if they're in a rush
Live & learn


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Oct 2022)

Sunday 23rd


I’ve just registered to the https://www.kodiaqforums.co.uk/

I hope it’s nothing like my time on a certain Land-Rover forum, dedicated to the third incarnation of the ‘Series’ vehicles


----------



## Jameshow (23 Oct 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Sunday 23rd
> 
> 
> I’ve just registered to the https://www.kodiaqforums.co.uk/
> ...



Pre VW stuff only!🤣🤣


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Pre VW stuff only!🤣🤣


??


----------



## Jameshow (23 Oct 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> ??



Skoda forum for older Skodas only!!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Skoda forum for older Skodas only!!


Still in production, & only commenced in 2017


----------



## Jameshow (23 Oct 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Still in production, & only commenced in 2017



I realise now thought it was a general Skoda thread. My sil has one nice cars!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Oct 2022)

Yeti pick-up, anyone?

https://www.skoda-storyboard.com/en/skoda-world/yeti-was-a-pioneer-meet-the-lesser-known-versions/


----------



## Jameshow (30 Oct 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Yeti pick-up, anyone?
> 
> https://www.skoda-storyboard.com/en/skoda-world/yeti-was-a-pioneer-meet-the-lesser-known-versions/



I would esp if I could build a demountable camper on the back!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (31 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> I would esp if I could build a demountable camper on the back!


Or the (equally) one-off Kodiaq pick-up?


----------



## Rusty Nails (31 Oct 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Yeti pick-up, anyone?
> 
> https://www.skoda-storyboard.com/en/skoda-world/yeti-was-a-pioneer-meet-the-lesser-known-versions/



What a mistake to discontinue the Yeti. I am on my second one but am looking to change it. If there was still a current model I have no doubt I would get another one. Instead I am awaiting the delivery of a new Karoq. A decent car, and just the size I like, but a bit bland, and indistinguishable from many other cars, compared to the Yeti.


----------



## Jameshow (31 Oct 2022)

Rusty Nails said:


> What a mistake to discontinue the Yeti. I am on my second one but am looking to change it. If there was still a current model I have no doubt I would get another one. Instead I am awaiting the delivery of a new Karoq. A decent car, and just the size I like, but a bit bland, and indistinguishable from many other cars, compared to the Yeti.



How is the yeti on the motorway? 

I do 250mile parental visits regularly would a yeti be a bit noisy?


----------



## Rusty Nails (31 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> How is the yeti on the motorway?
> 
> I do 250mile parental visits regularly would a yeti be a bit noisy?



I've got the 1.2 tsi. Economy at mostly 70 mph well exceeds 50mpg on regular trips to London on M4 and North Circular from Cardiff.

Road noise is OK, no worse than any other medium size car I've driven, but it is certainly not RR quiet unless the road surface is almost new.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Nov 2022)

I want one!!!
@Jameshow, do you?

https://www.topgear.com/car-news/suvs/skoda-has-built-kodiaq-pick-truck
https://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/new-cars/first-drive-skoda-mountiaq-pick-concept

The under load-space storage is sensible; https://www.novinky.cz/clanek/auto-skoda-predstavuje-kodiaq-pick-up-jmenuje-se-mountiaq-40285220


----------



## Colin Grigson (1 Nov 2022)

I’ve just ordered a Kodiaq so I’ll be joining you all once it’s delivered … though I have no idea when that will be!. 
Our company has switched their fleet from Mercedes to Skoda and the Superbs I’ve seen are far nicer and better spec’d than the MB equivalent. I hope my Kodiaq will be likewise.


----------



## Jameshow (1 Nov 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I want one!!!
> @Jameshow, do you?
> 
> https://www.topgear.com/car-news/suvs/skoda-has-built-kodiaq-pick-truck
> ...


Nice! 
I have an angle grinder and some 2" steel if you fancy one...!


----------



## figbat (1 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> How is the yeti on the motorway?
> 
> I do 250mile parental visits regularly would a yeti be a bit noisy?



I had a 140bhp TDi 4x4 - it was not notably noisier on the motorway than any other car really. I had all-season tyres on it all year round which added a smidge more background noise but nothing intrusive, and their performance in damp, wet and cold weather definitely made up for it.

The Yeti was a great car - the only car we've ever paid the balloon payment for and kept at the end of a PCP. Eventually replaced by a XC60 due to a change in circumstances but fondly remembered. I agree with much of the commentary that the Skoda 'replacements' are no match for the originality and charm of the Yeti. Where the Yeti was a unique vehicle in the VAG portfolio, the Karoq, Kamiq, Kodiaq etc are just redressed VWs.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Nice!
> I have an angle grinder and some 2" steel if you fancy one...!


Stretch it, & make it a 'crew-cab'


figbat said:


> I had a 140bhp TDi 4x4 - it was not notably noisier on the motorway than any other car really. I had all-season tyres on it all year round which added a smidge more background noise but nothing intrusive, and their performance in damp, wet and cold weather definitely made up for it.
> 
> The Yeti was a great car - the only car we've ever paid the balloon payment for and kept at the end of a PCP. Eventually replaced by a XC60 due to a change in circumstances but fondly remembered. I agree with much of the commentary that the Skoda 'replacements' are no match for the originality and charm of the Yeti. Where the Yeti was a unique vehicle in the VAG portfolio, the Karoq, Kamiq, Kodiaq etc are just redressed VWs.


Many years ago, I wanted to get a Yeti, it was when we were looking to buy another car, sadly (to my utter disgust) we ended up with a Ford C-Max
That lasted about a year, before being replaced with the Octavia, in March 2012
SWMBO thought a Yeti would be too 'van-like' as a daily driver


Re; the C-Max
Maybe if we'd been sensible, & bought a Tdci model instead of the 1.8petrol, I might have appreciated it more???
It was dire;
2 x new windscreens (fitter told me they were renown for any chip, turning into a crack & spreading)
Constantly misting up (not a single visible, or smelt trace of dampness), that required a/c to be on at all times to keep it clear
The only redeeming factor about it, was the LED tail-lights

I hated it that much, that it got to the point, where I'd leave it outside, on the street, with all 4 windows down, even the local scrotes never took it


----------



## Jameshow (1 Nov 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Stretch it, & make it a 'crew-cab'
> 
> Many years ago, I wanted to get a Yeti, it was when we were looking to buy another car, sadly (to my utter disgust) we ended up with a Ford C-Max
> That lasted about a year, before being replaced with the Octavia, in March 2012
> ...



Much like our focus then. 

It was the newest car we had brought at the time. 
The sills rusted, the silver paint was so thin in wore through. 

The injectors leaked and sprayed oil over the the engine bay. 

Yet I couldn't kill it however hard i thrashed it! 

In the end I egged up the MOT bill so we got rid of it!! The guys who brought it knocked me down from the ebay price!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Nov 2022)

@Jameshow
It's odd. as she wouldn't countenance a Yeti, as being 'van like', but bought the C-Max
I was working, so couldn't go to test-drive it, she came up there, & told me she loved the colour
Hence we got it..............
This is the only picture I have of the _thing_


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Nov 2022)

Colin Grigson said:


> I’ve just ordered a Kodiaq so I’ll be joining you all once it’s delivered … though I have no idea when that will be!.
> Our company has switched their fleet from Mercedes to Skoda and the Superbs I’ve seen are far nicer and better spec’d than the MB equivalent. I hope my Kodiaq will be likewise.


Welcome to the fold!!
Which model?


----------



## Jameshow (1 Nov 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> @Jameshow
> It's odd. as she wouldn't countenance a Yeti. but bough the C-Max
> I was working, so couldn't go to test-drive it, she came up there, & told me she loved the colour
> Hence we got it..............
> ...



I don't even have a picture, sad to say it wasn't my worst car either that must go to he Renault 19ts or the fiat Punto!!


----------



## Reynard (1 Nov 2022)

Pleased to announce that my 52-plate Fabia estate passed its MOT the other day with only two advisories. 

One for mucky headlights (something's gotten inside them) and one for a missing exhaust part, probably the klunk I head the other night while negotiating a local fen road that has suffered badly with subsidence.

Back in the day, I was on the structural analysis team that helped develop the original Transit Connect. After seeing the corners that were cut and compromises made in the design, I would never own a Ford. Make of that what you will.


----------



## Jameshow (1 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> Pleased to announce that my 52-plate Fabia estate passed its MOT the other day with only two advisories.
> 
> One for mucky headlights (something's gotten inside them) and one for a missing exhaust part, probably the klunk I head the other night while negotiating a local fen road that has suffered badly with subsidence.
> 
> Back in the day, I was on the structural analysis team that helped develop the original Transit Connect. After seeing the corners that were cut and compromises made in the design, I would never own a Ford. Make of that what you will.



Are you sure you weren't involved in the mk8 transit!🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Jameshow (1 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> Pleased to announce that my 52-plate Fabia estate passed its MOT the other day with only two advisories.
> 
> One for mucky headlights (something's gotten inside them) and one for a missing exhaust part, probably the klunk I head the other night while negotiating a local fen road that has suffered badly with subsidence.
> 
> Back in the day, I was on the structural analysis team that helped develop the original Transit Connect. After seeing the corners that were cut and compromises made in the design, I would never own a Ford. Make of that what you will.



Our 02 polo is the best small car we have ever had. 
I'll miss driving it when my son passes his test!


----------



## Reynard (1 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Our 02 polo is the best small car we have ever had.
> I'll miss driving it when my son passes his test!



Yes, they're surprisingly good - same floorpan and mechanicals largely. Very much a "Ronseal car" i.e. does exactly what it says on the tin. Inconspicuous, a reasonable mile muncher, handles well, inside space like the Tardis and surprisingly nippy - often pissing off the drivers of more poncy cars.

Having said that, I really do miss my T-plate Felicia. That was the top of the range 1.6 GLXi, and a VERY nice car to drive. Sadly the tinworm got to it in the end, and it wasn't worth throwing any more money at it.


----------



## Jameshow (1 Nov 2022)

Bil has a 1.9tdi Fabia now that does shift!


----------



## Colin Grigson (1 Nov 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Welcome to the fold!!
> Which model?



Thank you Richard … it’s the 4 x 4 Auto Laurin & Klement in a metallic grey - hopefully nice but I have no experience of Škoda, if it’s as good as our sales guy’s Superbs I’ll be very happy


----------



## Jameshow (1 Nov 2022)

Colin Grigson said:


> Thank you Richard … it’s the 4 x 4 Auto Laurin & Klement in a metallic grey - hopefully nice but I have no experience of Škoda, if it’s as good as our sales guy’s Superbs I’ll be very happy



Basic spec then!!🤔🤣🤔🤣🤔


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Nov 2022)

@Colin Grigson 

Ought to be nice


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Nov 2022)

Saturday 5th


Stafford Street
Hunslet 
Leeds

Surprisingly, not in ‘the back streets’, but only about 10yards off Hunslet Low Road (A61), the main road for Wakefield/Pontefract/Castleford/Rothwell 







We parked at the side of the old Midland Bank; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5505800
We were visiting Stephensons Wallpaper shop, on the other corner; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5505805


----------



## Jameshow (6 Nov 2022)

How about this one?!!

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/28502804...tixoXeJTeO&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY

Anyone want to try rallying!!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Nov 2022)

Sunday 13th

I've performed a 06:00 drop-off, of SWMBO & our daughter at Ringways Airport
Due to the quite foggy trip over the M62, which curiously stopped at Saddleworth (jct 22) on the way there, but on the return journey it had arisen by Birch Services
Coming back past Stott Hall Farm, there was probably 50 yards visibility at the most, & still 'the Lemmings' charged past
Given the comparatively slow speed, this was my MPG, on getting back home
Not the best, but the average speed points to the poor visibility


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Nov 2022)

Presumably on winter (compound) tyres, & with the '_off-road_' selection, that higher models have (traction control/throttle response??)


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gyyNqKdfYNw


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Nov 2022)

On the _Yesterday_ channel now, or at 19:00, with the ‘+1


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Nov 2022)

Saturday 19th

Whilst having another look at the _Church of St John The Evangelist_
Oulton
Leeds







https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3734246


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Dec 2022)

From my files

7th February

_Kirkham Bridge_
Just off the A64, near Whitwell on the Hill

Thus, adjacent to the Priory, & York -Scarborough railway line
The level-crossing, & signal-box can be seen in the background 









*




*


https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101149117-kirkham-bridge-whitwell-on-the-hill#.Y4pVG-SnyEd

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1605571

https://www.english-heritage.org.uk/visit/places/kirkham-priory/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Dec 2022)

Saturday 3rd

_Kings Road Lock_
Aire & Calder Navigation Canal
(bottom of) Foxholes Lane
Altofts
Wakefield

The edges of the grass were a bit soft, & I '3-point turned', in order to park
(it was already quite comprehensively 'chewed up', due to a lot of truck movements along that section of the towpath/access road

The parking was full, & doubled up (& sticking out a lot further), the 'chewed up' section was where the puddles are; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3278117
(the 'doggy bin' is to my nearside)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Jan 2023)

Sunday 1st

Almost 60MPG average!
(en-route to Withernsea, East Riding of Yorkshire)

Granted, it does include a section of speed-restricted M62, at 40MPH (then 30MPH!), as it crosses the River Ouse
Plus, through Hull, & speed-limited roads, via Thorngumby & Patrington


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Jan 2023)

Wednesday 4th

I’ve just been to a friends house, to drop something off
When l opened the boot, l saw this by the rear near-side tyre
That’s a heck of a bolt, that l’d not want to be saying “Hello” to Mr Michelin!

I spent a few minutes to make sure it was quite alone
Thankfully it seemed to be!


----------

